# Quick change blade clamps



## YorkieT (18 Dec 2016)

Hi,

I have owned a Record scroll saw for a few years and hardly used it due to a lack of time but now I have retired and have more time I would like to get in to scroll sawing but remember the blade changing on the record was a bit of a pain. I did think about buying a new Axminster AX 18 saw but this one is still like new and it seems a shame so I just wondered if anyone knows whether or not the Hegner quick change blocks would fit the Record 16" saw? As this would be a cheaper option.


----------



## bigbob1 (18 Dec 2016)

I found out that if you do internal cuts you are better and quicker getting a scrollsaw with a quick tension release lever otherwise you will have to undo the tension knob everytime and release the blade to do an internal cut or change a blade then retention the blade. I don't think Hegner quick change blocks will fit or be of any advantage. If you just intend to do a small amount of scrolling just keep what you have but after paying out on various scroll saws I would always buy a saw with the tension release lever so would look for a second hand delta or something simular.


----------



## YorkieT (18 Dec 2016)

bigbob1":1nohuy7b said:


> I found out that if you do internal cuts you are better and quicker getting a scrollsaw with a quick tension release lever otherwise you will have to undo the tension knob everytime and release the blade to do an internal cut or change a blade then retention the blade. I don't think Hegner quick change blocks will fit or be of any advantage. If you just intend to do a small amount of scrolling just keep what you have but after paying out on various scroll saws I would always buy a saw with the tension release lever so would look for a second hand delta or something simular.



Must admit that was my thought but just thought I would ask and see what others thought, cheers for the reply


----------



## Dominik Pierog (19 Dec 2016)

Hi someday i try found how to make Proxxon DSH fast change blade.

If you have normal tension knob You could try found mechanics off center fast clamps like in bicycle.

I dont know how they call for technical purpose







In technical shop you could choose stroke of clamp


Some saws have that





Also for blade clamping you could try found metal workshop and order clamps like in Excalibur. Its easy to make.


----------



## Dominik Pierog (19 Dec 2016)

Dominik Pierog":mfon6xfz said:


> Hi someday i try found how to make Proxxon DSH fast change blade.
> 
> If you have normal tension knob You could try found mechanics off center fast clamps like in bicycle.
> 
> ...


----------



## novocaine (19 Dec 2016)

they are called a quick release. they are M6 threaded (for bikes) so you might find they don't work with your blade clamps. 

I've got a wing nut on the top clamp, can be tightened by hand. about as quick as I can get really. lol


----------



## YorkieT (20 Dec 2016)

Well I had a little spare cash put to one side and so decided to treat myself and I have a Hegner multicut 2s on the way, something I have fancied for some time, it should be here tomorrow all being well.


----------



## scrimper (20 Dec 2016)

YorkieT":1vbssnth said:


> Well I had a little spare cash put to one side and so decided to treat myself and I have a Hegner multicut 2s on the way, something I have fancied for some time, it should be here tomorrow all being well.



If you are anything like me that is a decision you will never regret, I bought my Hegner 17 yrs ago and every time I use it I appreciate what a super machine it is, I never have regretted buying it. (unlike some other machinery I have purchased through the years)


----------



## NazNomad (20 Dec 2016)

YorkieT":22giucfb said:


> Well I had a little spare cash put to one side and so decided to treat myself and I have a Hegner multicut 2s on the way, something I have fancied for some time, it should be here tomorrow all being well.



Buy yourself some yellow paint ... just saying. ;-) :-D


----------



## bigbob1 (22 Dec 2016)

> Well I had a little spare cash put to one side and so decided to treat myself and I have a Hegner multicut 2s



Nice Christmas present enjoy


----------



## YorkieT (24 Dec 2016)

Had a bad day yesterday as we had to say goodbye to our 15yr old lurcher!

But I did manage an hour on the Hegner in the morning, single speed model but more than capable of doing everything I need, extremely well made piece of kit and a real pleasure to use.
It's a 2015 model 2s that looks as though it's never been used and I thought it was a bargain at £300 delivered to the door.
Many happy hours to come me thinks =D>


----------



## scrimper (24 Dec 2016)

YorkieT":1nhn8w1o said:


> Had a bad day yesterday as we had to say goodbye to our 15yr old lurcher!



I really do feel for you, it is dreadful to lose a pet even when they are older and you know it's going to happen, it is a shock to they system. We lost our lovely GSD in April (from cancer he was only around 6 or 7 yrs old) we still miss him dreadfully and not a single day passes that I don't think about him and feel sad plus the house feels empty.

Glad you are happy with the Hegner, sounds like you had a very good deal.

Really sorry about your dog.

John


----------



## YorkieT (25 Dec 2016)

scrimper":qwxp89t6 said:


> YorkieT":qwxp89t6 said:
> 
> 
> > Had a bad day yesterday as we had to say goodbye to our 15yr old lurcher!
> ...



Cheers John,

Sorry to hear about your GSD, it's awful to lose a such a loving companion.
We picked a new pup on Sunday as we knew it was coming but never expected it to happen so soon, got some fantastic memories to look back on.

All the very best for 2017

Alan.


----------



## Lons (25 Dec 2016)

Sorry about your dag, never a good time but even worse at Christmas.

We had a black lab which grew up with our kids and she died of cancer at 13. I buried her in the paddock and put a marker stone on the grave but it took my wife several years to go near the grave as it upset her too much.
After 10 years we finally got another pup 2 years ago after my wife retired and she's bloody hard work (actually they both are :wink


----------



## Alkeen (17 Nov 2019)

I bought a Record 16 inch Scroll saw in September because of its extras guarantee and price, I liked the set up on it for the pin less blade clamps but found the top clamp a chore when doing internal cuts having to find the small Allen key to undo the top bolts.
I had a look on line for quick release clamps and looked at the prices, and having been in aircraft engineering in the past, I thought there must be a easier cheaper solution
I found that the Allen Key bolts on the clamps were 4 mm diameter then thought why not replace the top two bolts with two 4 mm thumb screws. I have bought two 10 mm long 4 mm thumb screws all for the price of £3 from Amazon UK, I got two because at sometime the contact point of the bolt with the blade will get worn and cease to grip so the thumb screws can be turned either way to a better contact surface. I can shorten them by putting on 4 mm nuts and screwing them down first then sawing them down, undoing the nuts will rethread the end of the bolts and hopefully remove the burrs. I am looking forward to them being delivered and hope my idea works and that they don't work loose under vibration.


----------



## whatknot (20 Nov 2019)

The main difference between your thumb screws and the likes of the Hegner quick clamp is a rotating disc on the end of the screw, so the blade can rotate slightly as the two arms go up and down, with just a plain thumb screw you may find premature blade breakage as its rigid and will bend slightly each time it strokes up and down

It should still work, but blades may not last as long


----------



## loftyhermes (20 Nov 2019)

whatknot":28o7czok said:


> The main difference between your thumb screws and the likes of the Hegner quick clamp is a rotating disc on the end of the screw, so the blade can rotate slightly as the two arms go up and down, with just a plain thumb screw you may find premature blade breakage as its rigid and will bend slightly each time it strokes up and down
> 
> It should still work, but blades may not last as long


I always thought the rotating disc was to stop the blade twisting when being tightened up, the blade rotation is taken care of by the clamps pivot point.


----------



## whatknot (20 Nov 2019)

It does both really 

With the Hegner quick clamp you do not loosen the top thumb screw, the quickclamp remains clamped at the top, so no rocking pivot as you would get with the usual V clamps, which when a blade is fitted you loosen off the thumb screw by half a turn


----------

